# Making a brain



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, Stick, your challenge is now complete. The Acme Center for Empirical Research has completed a model which demonstrates How The Brain Works both in Theory and in Reality. Here's the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsRxKBYc_18&feature=youtu.be

The Theoretical side shows the flawed scientific theory that the brain is a machine with multiple interlocking parts which function in a logical and predictable manner.

However, intensive empirical research by the Acme team based on observations of people in all walks of life provided fresh insight into the Reality of how our brains really work. Young or Old, Rich or Poor, Drunk or Sober, all of our brains actually function as shown on the Reality side of this scientific model. In short, the brain is just skateboarding freestyle and any semblance to logic and predictability is merely coincidental.

The Acme Team is pleased to present this breakthrough scientific study in an easy to understand visual representation of How The Brain Really Works.

As usual, full documentation of the build can be found in the attached pdf.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that really pops with those colors , outstanding work Oliver! I'm just blown away by the detail and work involved . Your a true craftsman  
Just went over the build and I wouldn't have a prayer pulling this off .


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow that really pops with those colors , outstanding work Oliver! I'm just blown away by the detail and work involved . Your a true craftsman
> Just went over the build and I wouldn't have a prayer pulling this off .


Make sure to check out the video, that's where the fun is.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in awe! You're amazing, Oliver.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That is a fantastic piece of work. You've gone above and beyond the initial concept and the mouse is so cute


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Make sure to check out the video, that's where the fun is.


I did...
I'm in awe...
wow!!!!

I'll go sit in my corner and be quite now....
you are clearly above my pay grade Mr. Henry sir...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Omg I missed the link for the video . I was hoping it moved and was afraid to say anything lol as I thought that was it . 
I'm pretty much in disbelief ! That is way more creative than I thought it was going be . I mean I know your good , but this is practically genuis


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

Very fun. The mouse side is definitely my brain especially after a frosty beverage, or two.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I'm in awe! You're amazing, Oliver.


when I read the title I figured Oliver had built me a replacement...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ouststanding job Oliver. I still think you should open your own Acme museum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Had to watch again ,and still amazed . Can't get over the amount of hours that must have gone into this . But the most impressive part is the ability to think up this design


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That is awesome. You deserve more money! And it is all Stick's fault. :yes4:

I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fantastic Oliver.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is brilliant Oliver! There is a lot of skill in building that.....and I love the mouse. :lol:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

_*WOW*_! Your talent is beyond an adequate explanation. You have a special gift that most of us day dream about, and beyond that... you make me smile.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Oliver! 

While concept and design are noteworthy, 
its the finished product I find most impressive. 
exceptionally well executed.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Super Oliver!
You may be offered a government contract to produce top secret things. It would of taken our scientists several years to develop this and several more to have it constructed by a prime contractor and several subs! After seeing this, I think that you have pretty much captured my mind. Awesome work.
Dennis


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

An animated gif of the gear side would be a nice addition to the top of the forum's home page.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are one heck of a guy Oliver, your imagination, skills and patience put you in a class of your own.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Oliver,

You not only rose to the challenge, but you exceeded and awed all of us. Unbelievable, thank you for doing this.

Bill


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It's a good thing I don't live near the 'GaffBoat Gallery', my paycheck would evaporate very quickly! 

Outstanding project, Oliver!


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

If left to the government, this would have been a $10B project, it still wouldn't be complete, and wouldn't be anywhere near as Cool! Great Job!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

:no: ain't dat the truth!! :no:




UlrichJ said:


> If left to the government, this would have been a $10B project, it still wouldn't be complete, and wouldn't be anywhere near as Cool! Great Job!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver as always a great job , you are a great talent!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Omg I missed the link for the video . I was hoping it moved and was afraid to say anything lol as I thought that was it .
> I'm pretty much in disbelief ! That is way more creative than I thought it was going be . I mean I know your good , but this is practically genuis


Rick I don't think this is "practically genius" I think it is pure genius. I am gobsmacked.
Oliver your work is something to behold. I cannot comprehend being able to do something like that, starting with the design phase and up to the finished product, it far exceeds my capabilities. Great, great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver I did not see side two coming, great work. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

billyjim said:


> Rick I don't think this is "practically genius" I think it is pure genius. I am gobsmacked.
> .


Well I didn't want Olivers head to swell up to much lol


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

It is said that the line between genius and insanity is very thin. In your case, Oliver, I think you have developed the ability to cross that line at will leaving the rest of us "mere mortals" in the dust.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, Oliver, That is way beyond the sphere my mind operates in, no way I could ever have pulled that off. I have been waiting to see what you came up with and you didn't disappoint one bit. And you did it in such a short time,too 
You are an artist, craftsman, engineer, and genius all rolled into one. Your family has to be proud of such a person as you are. GROOVY!

Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very good. I would have a very hard time even getting close to building this from a complete set of plans much yet come up with a design like this. I wish my brain worked half as good as the one you build.  
Stick; just be careful what you suggest!
Mike; Could you draw this up in SketchUp?
Allen


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As a retired stident of the neurosciences I can honestly say Oliver's design nailed it.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Golly Oliver!!!! Words cannot express just how creative and talented you are. Your brain is awesome, both the one you made an your real brain.

On a humorous note, I think it is interesting that the smallest gear of the brain is near the mouth... :lol:

Thank you Oliver for sharing your magnificence. Some big company is going to pay you a fortune for that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nailed it, Oliver.....LOL


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing work. I love the mouse. One question, how do you keep the mouse awake, and riding the skate board. Mine falls asleep and falls off lol


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Oliver, where did you find the motor for this?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

UlrichJ said:


> Oliver, where did you find the motor for this?


Purchased on Ebay, John, and shipped direct from China for about $7.50 including shipping. Just do a search for synchronous motors and you'll find these small motors ranging from about 1 rpm up. Delivery takes about 3 weeks.

One cautionary note: if you need the motor to turn only in one direction *be sure* you buy one marked that way. I didn't pay attention when I bought the first one which was marked CCW/CW. I could not understand why it kept changing direction and thought I was doing something wrong.  It turns out these motors are used in things like ice makers and microwaves and are intended to change direction. 

I needed a constant direction so I had to reorder one that runs CCW (counter-clockwise) only. Also, if you need to make a mounting hole for these small motors they fit perfectly in a 1 15/16" hole. I used a forstner bit for the hole.

Have you got a project in mind for one?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...Purchased on Ebay, John, and shipped direct from China *for about $7.50 including shipping.*"

*Bogglement* You can't mail a package up here for that, let alone from China, or the cost of the product!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver it's your best piece ever! N


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeepers Oliver, fantastic. Also adequately demonstrate the concept of two-facedness


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Oliver, no specific project in mind. I have a soon to be 3 granddaughter. I have another son who got maried last September and one to get married this next November. Your project got me thinking about grandchild type projects but had no idea about the motors. Thank you for your help.


----------

